# Not to be outdone, Retsu builds something extraordinary...



## Retsu (Jan 24, 2009)

Altmer inspired me to create a thread like this of my own. I definitely don't want to take attention away from his, so go visit it if you haven't.

Here are a few of my personal recommendations. Because I am a member of many private torrent trackers, I am constantly exposed to new and interesting music. There's more bad than good (I am quite picky), but a few gems have been found in my constant mission to hear everything in the world. I will add something new every day. If you want, post some other bands you like and I'll see if I can find something I think you'd enjoy. I'm not making any promises, though. ;)

*Recommendations:
*

Jan 24 - Blutengel
Jan 25 - Jill Tracy


----------



## Retsu (Jan 24, 2009)

*January 24, 2009*​Blutengel
Recommended tracks (Youtube): Dancing in the Light, Seelenschmerz, Vampire Romance





​ 
*Quick summary: *Hailing from the heart of twisted, dark, and danceable music (that is, Germany), Blutengel's eccentric combination of eurodance and a prevalent gothic aesthetic has intrigued the darkwave scene since their humble beginnings in 1998. Their music is quite varied - male and female vocals are utilized equally, and there are lyrics in both English and German.

*Why they were chosen:* For lack of a better word, Blutengel is a very _enjoyable_ band_._ There are many dark atmospheres present in their music, but the futurepop elements keeps things balanced and make sure the eccentricity's not too full of itself. Their music is very accessible (especially their latest release, "Dancing in the Light") and is full of passion.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 25, 2009)

*January 25, 2009*​Jill Tracy
Recommended tracks (Youtube): Evil Night Together, Haunted By the Thought of You





​ 
*Quick summary (from Wikipedia): *Jill Tracy is a singer, pianist, composer, and performance artist based in San Francisco. She has been described by the San Francisco Chronicle as "a femme fatale for the thinking man." NPR "All Things Considered" has called her "utterly intriguing, transporting you into a magical world solely of her creation." "My goal is to open the trapdoors, transport the listener into that magical place inside my head," Tracy said in an NPR interview with Susan Stamberg. "I call it the Kingdom of the Mind's Eye."

*Why she was chosen:* There is a crystal-clear reason as to why she gets so much praise. Jill Tracy's music in one word: haunting. Inspired very much by the sound of German Weimar-era cabarets, her music is soothing, thought-provoking, and (at times) strangely beautiful. She is scary without meaning to be, she is interesting despite the fact that it's just her and a piano, and everything is presented subtly and with a lot of care. Think Amanda Palmer meets Tori Amos meets Hannah Fury - with a little bit of Frank Sinatra thrown in the mix. It really is a shame more people don't know about her.


----------

